# Turkey fan ( reaping)



## antharper (Mar 2, 2017)

Just bored and wondering if anyone was planning on using this technique this season , it is extremely deadly and can be a lot of fun , just be extremely careful while doing it on public land or around kmac !


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 2, 2017)

Kenny missed that guy last year but it was close.


----------



## fountain (Mar 2, 2017)

I am...


----------



## antharper (Mar 2, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Kenny missed that guy last year but it was close.



He's lucky he didn't pull out his 6 shooters


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 2, 2017)

At some point I probably will. Still not sure if it's ethical but it's a lot of fun!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 2, 2017)

I was wondering why a turkey would hollar.... Don't shoot.  in


----------



## chefrific (Mar 2, 2017)

To each their own.  I get how it would be exciting, but it's not turkey 'hunting' in my book.   Also seems like a good way to get shot.  Just my .02

This guy shares my exact thoughts...


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 2, 2017)

What is turkey hunting ? Would someone please explain .


----------



## chefrific (Mar 2, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> What is turkey hunting ? Would someone please explain .



However you want to within the law kind sir. That's why I said it's not turkey hunting in my book.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 2, 2017)

I was justasking. Didn't knowthere was abook. thankyou kind sir. 
I just carry a shotgun and 2 box calls and a few mouth cAlls. My shells are different colors. Can't remember what size shot they are. I think the tail fan would be good on hot days. I could fan myself with it.


----------



## chefrific (Mar 2, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I was justasking. Didn't knowthere was abook. thankyou kind sir.
> I just carry a shotgun and 2 box calls and a few mouth cAlls. My shells are different colors. Can't remember what size shot they are. I think the tail fan would be good on hot days. I could fan myself with it.



Didn't mean to ruffle those tail fan feathers. But I'll take your bait.... Maybe this will help you:
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-does-in-my-book-mean.htm


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 2, 2017)

Takes ally more than that to get me ruffled. I found it funny.  
I see where some folks on here say all the time if its legal to do it's ok then. But not its not hunting in my book. I don't mean to offend anyone. This thread was about waving a tail fan. Some folks use a wing to sound like a fly down. Or a hat and flap it. As they do a fly down cackle   Is that ok in your book. Just asking
Ps I didn't click on your link. 
Good luck this season be safe.


----------



## antharper (Mar 2, 2017)

The first time I seen this done was about 30 yrs ago , I was about 13 or 14 and me and my dad had been messing with a gobbler with about 10 hens in a field all morning, and my dad had a fan he kept with him he used as a decoy, and he decided to see how close he could get to them, he crawled probably 200yds and when he got about 50 yds the gobbler came out of strut and charged him , he probably got to about 5yds and I seen my dad jump up a kill him , it is one hunt that we both still talk about to this day and will remember forever


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 2, 2017)

antharper said:


> Just bored and wondering if anyone was planning on using this technique this season , it is extremely deadly and can be a lot of fun , just be extremely careful while doing it on public land or around kmac !



I may try it now. The big mirror I use for them to see thierselfs broke. That was the ticket.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 2, 2017)

antharper said:


> The first time I seen this done was about 30 yrs ago , I was about 13 or 14 and me and my dad had been messing with a gobbler with about 10 hens in a field all morning, and my dad had a fan he kept with him he used as a decoy, and he decided to see how close he could get to them, he crawled probably 200yds and when he got about 50 yds the gobbler came out of strut and charged him , he probably got to about 5yds and I seen my dad jump up a kill him , it is one hunt that we both still talk about to this day and will remember forever


I would of like to of seen that. Good story. Hunt of a life time.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 3, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I was justasking. Didn't knowthere was abook. thankyou kind sir.
> I just carry a shotgun and 2 box calls and a few mouth cAlls. My shells are different colors. Can't remember what size shot they are. I think the tail fan would be good on hot days. I could fan myself with it.



Get one of those white funeral home fans to fan with while you are crawling up on the gobbler. That way they know where to take your body after you get shot.


----------



## mose (Mar 3, 2017)

Not a FAN


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 3, 2017)

No need to sneak up on em when I can sit in the shade and let the dummy do it for me  Gonna make a shotgun mount with my gopro attached and just drive up to them and shoot them via remote.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> No need to sneak up on em when I can sit in the shade and let the dummy do it for me  Gonna make a shotgun mount with my gopro attached and just drive up to them and shoot them via remote.



I think the Drury brothers are working on a 4 wheeler strutting gobbler cover. They say size doesnt matter in their book.


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 3, 2017)

Not this thread again...


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 3, 2017)

I drive around with a fan on my truck's front bumper, honking the horn at field birds. Keep the hammer cocked on my muzzleloader.


----------



## antharper (Mar 3, 2017)

nrh0011 said:


> Not this thread again...



Your welcome , thought it would be a good way to pass a little time til opening day !


----------



## humdandy (Mar 3, 2017)

I plan on trying it......you think this would work?


----------



## sea trout (Mar 3, 2017)

humdandy said:


> I plan on trying it......you think this would work?



Where's your beard????? Wont work without a beard


----------



## elfiii (Mar 3, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Where's your beard????? Wont work without a beard



He doesn't have one. He's a Jake.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 3, 2017)

elfiii said:


> He doesn't have one. He's a Jake.



No spurs either.....must be a Jake..


----------



## saltysenior (Mar 3, 2017)

looks more like a capon..


----------



## sea trout (Mar 3, 2017)

humdandy said:


> No spurs either.....must be a Jake..



No blue n white on yer head shows yer not very excited.....


----------



## Booner Killa (Mar 3, 2017)

On a serious note, this very topic came up before the season last season. I said heck no I wouldn't fan one. Then I fanned in two last season. Shot one at 22 steps in self defense coming to whip my tail. My buddy shot another one at about 8-10 steps coming to whip my butt. It was an absolute blast and a new way to kill turkeys. Indians did it hundreds of years ago I reckon. I will be the first to say I "knocked before I tried it". I will fan one in a second. It's fun and another tactic under certain circumstances. I love it.


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 3, 2017)

antharper said:


> Your welcome , thought it would be a good way to pass a little time til opening day !



I was just messing, always enjoy seeing what people think about the topic. I've done it, but haven't made up my mind about the practice just yet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 3, 2017)

I got my tail feathers ruffled.


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 3, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I got my tail feathers ruffled.



sorry, forgot to pattern my gun. Now I know she shoots a little left.


----------



## Longbranch Assassin (Mar 8, 2017)

This is a deadly tactic and if you wear a HECS suit it's almost too easy!!!


----------



## antharper (Mar 8, 2017)

Longbranch Assassin said:


> This is a deadly tactic and if you wear a HECS suit it's almost too easy!!!



Shhhh , some things u don't tell !!!


----------



## Honolua (Mar 8, 2017)

In my book; When I think, "unethical", a picture of a guy with a crossbow comes to mind' not a guy reaping gobblers...just saying. Lol.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 8, 2017)

Never tried it but it does sound like a rush.  I'm getting too old and sore to be crawling for them any more.  I can wait for them.


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 8, 2017)

Do you take a blow up man to the bar to attract women? Then leave the fan at home and turkey hunt.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 8, 2017)

XIronheadX said:


> Do you take a blow up man to the bar to attract women? Then leave the fan at home and turkey hunt.



When successful videos start showing up everywhere with women flocking to the blow up man in the bar then it will become popular practice to do also.


----------



## JMB (Mar 8, 2017)

Fanning: The difference between turkey hunters and opportunists seeking only self indulgence.


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 8, 2017)

The guy in the video mentioned "your granddaddy". he must not have talked to a lot of grandaddys.  They got there early and shot em off roost.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 9, 2017)

sea trout said:


> When successful videos start showing up everywhere with women flocking to the blow up man in the bar then it will become popular practice to do also.



Great idea! I need all the help I can get.


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2017)

Garnto88 said:


> The guy in the video mentioned "your granddaddy". he must not ave talked to a lot of grandaddys.  They got their early and shot me off roost.



Surely u realized the guy in the video is an idiot , I'd bet I've killed twice as many as him , and u are rt my granddaddy done whatever it took to put a bird on the ground !


----------



## hoppie (Mar 9, 2017)

I can see where it would be fun. It is just not the game I enjoy playing. I enjoy using the lay of the land and a mouth call. I realize there are still modern things in my arsenal and yes the Indians did use some of these methods, but there is something about knowing I used woods sense and one or two calls to kill a bird. Would feel like the fan or decoy got the bird in, not me. To each their own if legal, just my two cents.


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 9, 2017)

antharper said:


> Surely u realized the guy in the video is an idiot , I'd bet I've killed twice as many as him , and u are rt my granddaddy done whatever it took to put a bird on the ground !



Yes I did realize that .. And I figure he has killed a couple of turkeys and like many is an overnight expert..


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2017)

Holy Cow.


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2017)

Just a quick easy question for everyone that's so against this technique , would u rather someone sneak up on u and kill u or would u rather have a sexy sounding girl calling u and when u finally catch up to her all excited and she pulls out a gun and blows your head off ???


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2017)

I would hope she missed and I ran away. Saying what the world just happen. 

Antharper 
Most of these folks don't know how to hunt either. Most have a feeder going off in a food plot right up til opener. They call. Turkeys make sounds. Turkeys come. Gobbler gets shoot. 

Lols. I would worry one little bit. U can out call most of them on here now & stay with it al day. They back at the huddle house by 10.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2017)

You kill more off public land than they get.


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah but these public land birds I kill are easy , I just act like I'm fishing and troll rt up on em and quickly trade my fishing pole for my gun


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 9, 2017)

antharper said:


> Yeah but these public land birds I kill are easy , I just act like I'm fishing and troll rt up on em and quickly trade my fishing pole for my gun



That ain't hunting. Maybe legal. But not for me in my book. 
U need to throw that fishing pole down and "HUNT".


----------



## antharper (Mar 9, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> That ain't hunting. Maybe legal. But not for me in my book.
> U need to throw that fishing pole down and "HUNT".



This is all we need , someone else with a book !!!


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 9, 2017)

antharper said:


> Just a quick easy question for everyone that's so against this technique , would u rather someone sneak up on u and kill u or would u rather have a sexy sounding girl calling u and when u finally catch up to her all excited and she pulls out a gun and blows your head off ???



This gives me an idea for my decoy I have been working on. . I have a prototype for a remote control decoy on wheels. It carries a pistol . Once the gobbler hangs up I remote it to him while he is in strut mode. The decoy pulls up to him and with one motion raises the pistol and blows his head off. I've heard of some carrying six shooters with rat shot so I'm getting some good ideas from these post.


----------



## chefrific (Mar 10, 2017)

The women folk on here are something else.


----------



## bangbird (Mar 10, 2017)

Did it once years ago before it was a thing, but wasn't trying to.  I was sneaking up to a field to set up and was using the strutting decoy as cover.  When the gobbler saw it he came running to it.  I dropped the decoy and shot him.  Was cool one time but not something I've ever been interested in doing again.


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 10, 2017)

Turkey forum is like the deer forum now.


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> Turkey forum is like the deer forum now.



Yep... full of newbies and fan boys that really don't know very much about hunting..


----------



## antharper (Mar 10, 2017)

Not a newbie here , been killing them since I was 13  , 31yrs , and I don't brag but I have 121 beards and sets of spurs, in just 2 states ga and Alabama , and I've killed em just about every imaginable way possible and still enjoy seeing everyone flopping especially when my 13 yr old daughter pulls the trigger , she's killed more than a lot of men


----------



## Beagler282 (Mar 10, 2017)

Garnto88 said:


> Yep... full of newbies and fan boys that really don't know very much about hunting..



No... It's more like folks telling others what they feel is the right and wrong way to hunt.There is no right or wrong it's more like what's legal and not legal. When it comes to hunting it's about enjoyment and the outdoors. I could care less how people feel about the way I hunt and my choices. I do what makes me happy as long as it's legal. If other people harvest a animal I congratulate them on their kill not judge them on their method of how they went about doing it. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2017)

Garnto88 said:


> Yep... full of newbies and fan boys that really don't know very much about hunting..



Thanks for noticing.  I've only been doing this since I joined the forum. Got in the turkey challenge that year. 
Did well. I helped win one a few years back. 
My thought is we all can't be experts, we need help. 
Maybe some of y'all could take me under your wing so to speak and show me some expert  technique. 

I'm just a ol deer hunter. Filling in time til bow season starts.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2017)

chefrific said:


> The women folk on here are something else.



My wife is in here. Buck killers Wife. Look at here photo album on here. She uses push button calls & 1 box. 
I'll tell her u noticed she's in here. 
Thanks


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> No... It's more like folks telling others what they feel is the right and wrong way to hunt.There is no right or wrong it's more like what's legal and not legal. When it comes to hunting it's about enjoyment and the outdoors. I could care less how people feel about the way I hunt and my choices. I do what makes me happy as long as it's legal. If other people harvest a animal I congratulate them on their kill not judge them on their method of how they went about doing it. Different strokes for different folks.



U laffed at me a few years ago when I killed 3 jakes in one shot. My 1st triple. 
Bam done for the season. Fishing time.


----------



## antharper (Mar 10, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> No... It's more like folks telling others what they feel is the right and wrong way to hunt.There is no right or wrong it's more like what's legal and not legal. When it comes to hunting it's about enjoyment and the outdoors. I could care less how people feel about the way I hunt and my choices. I do what makes me happy as long as it's legal. If other people harvest a animal I congratulate them on their kill not judge them on their method of how they went about doing it. Different strokes for different folks.



Well said !!!


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Using the whole fan is overkill. I pluck one off after every kill. Im down to the 3 middle feathers.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 10, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> No... It's more like folks telling others what they feel is the right and wrong way to hunt.There is no right or wrong it's more like what's legal and not legal. When it comes to hunting it's about enjoyment and the outdoors. I could care less how people feel about the way I hunt and my choices. I do what makes me happy as long as it's legal. If other people harvest a animal I congratulate them on their kill not judge them on their method of how they went about doing it. Different strokes for different folks.



Yep......and I bet if these folks that are against this method of turkey hunting were state reps,they'd do their best to pass a law making it illegal.
Good grief what has happened to the land of the free?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 10, 2017)

Killed my first one in either 1959 or 1960, during the fall season in Georgia. First game I ever killed, and been at ever since.

Reckon I`m a "newbie" too. I`ll not criticize a legal method of hunting, and here on this site, no one else will either.    Hunt as you please, within the law.


----------



## Timber1 (Mar 11, 2017)

antharper said:


> Not a newbie here , been killing them since I was 13  , 31yrs , and I don't brag but I have 121 beards and sets of spurs, in just 2 states ga and Alabama , and I've killed em just about every imaginable way possible and still enjoy seeing everyone flopping especially when my 13 yr old daughter pulls the trigger , she's killed more than a lot of men



Really not proper turkey etiquette to mention how many gobblers one has dispatched. However, if you can number them you havnt killed enough.


----------



## blong (Mar 11, 2017)

antharper said:


> Not a newbie here , been killing them since I was 13  , 31yrs , and I don't brag but I have 121 beards and sets of spurs, in just 2 states ga and Alabama , and I've killed em just about every imaginable way possible and still enjoy seeing everyone flopping especially when my 13 yr old daughter pulls the trigger , she's killed more than a lot of men



Well I've been hunting 32 years, have 122 beards and sets of spurs(over half are 1.25" or better). I have only hunted 1 state and have killed them every way possible. Mine don't flop but I do enjoy it still. My 12 year old daughter has killed more than any man. Not bragging though.


----------



## antharper (Mar 11, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> Really not proper turkey etiquette to mention how many gobblers one has dispatched. However, if you can number them you havnt killed enough.



I don't know nothing about etiquette, and u are definitely rt , I haven't killed enough , thanks for being concerned !


----------



## antharper (Mar 11, 2017)

blong said:


> Well I've been hunting 32 years, have 122 beards and sets of spurs(over half are 1.25" or better). I have only hunted 1 state and have killed them every way possible. Mine don't flop but I do enjoy it still. My 12 year old daughter has killed more than any man. Not bragging though.



Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 11, 2017)

water sure is cold .......and deep too


----------



## antharper (Mar 11, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> water sure is cold .......and deep too



Sure is , I been on the lake since daylight locating a couple gobblers , at least the crappie are biting , cause the turkey's didn't gobble much !


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> Really not proper turkey etiquette to mention how many gobblers one has dispatched. However, if you can number them you havnt killed enough.



I can't count them. Bothers me none. I kill them cause that's what I do. !! I quit for a few years. Felt soft for them. Running to a gun. Quit using a mouth  call for awhile. It's not a challenge sounding like a hen. 
They have sharp eyes but with natural cover and using the Terran. Simple shots. 

I would never boost of my kills or skilz


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 11, 2017)

I may try this reaping way this year to see. 
Thanks for this thread Antharper


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 12, 2017)

Think I'll hunt behind one of these this year.


----------



## coastalredneck (Mar 13, 2017)

chefrific said:


> To each their own.  I get how it would be exciting, but it's not turkey 'hunting' in my book.   Also seems like a good way to get shot.  Just my .02
> 
> This guy shares my exact thoughts...



Now that's funny!! And the truth !


----------

